# VIZIO Unveils Ultra-Widescreen 21:9 Cinemawide HDTV LED LCDs



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

VIZIO, America's #1 LCD HDTV Company*, revealed today plans to launch Cinemawide HDTV™, 21:9 Cinema aspect ratio models that can display native 2.35:1 ("CinemaScope") movies without any black bars for a true cinematic experience. The ultra widescreen perspective displays movies as designed for the silver screen for an immersive movie experience at home. Each model also features VIZIO Internet Apps™ (VIA) in Cinema mode, which allows users to browse apps side-by-side with 16:9 Full HD content without any compromise in resolution or size. The 50- and 58-inch class size models are Edge Lit Razor LED™ HDTVs with Smart Dimming. VIZIO will also be demonstrating at their private CES showroom a 71-inch class size model with Full Array TruLED™ backlighting for the ultimate in performance.

More HERE


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Now that is interesting. Especially the ability to have a 4:3 PIP next to a full 16:9


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Never going to stick in mass market.. Panasonic and a few other I believe tried to launch a 16 x 9 tv years before HDTVs showed up, and it feel flat, because the dominant amount of programing never filled the screen.. Same here.. You are talking about maybe half the movies that someone owns... And when you add in their regular tv viewing, way more than 50% will not fit right.. This will be a niche market only.. Because there are always some people that only watch movies, but not the majority of people..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Wonder how many family rooms will have to be reconstructed to hold that puppy....the aspect ratio is nice, but wait until folks see just how abstact that size is in many conventional home locations to install.

Still....it's very cool for the 2:35 to 1 format supporters (personally, I dislike that format...at least for the home).


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Wonder how many family rooms will have to be reconstructed to hold that puppy....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Yup...that's what I'm talkin' about... :lol:



matt1124 said:


>


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

matt1124 said:


>





hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yup...that's what I'm talkin' about... :lol:


I don't know, I kind of like it


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

matt1124 said:


>


It appears a section of the console had to be removed to accomodate the TV. I assume room dimension and or finances prevented other solutions.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> It appears a section of the console had to be removed to accomodate the TV.


It does appear that way, doesn't it?  :lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> It appears a section of the console had to be removed to accomodate the TV. I assume room dimension and or finances prevented other solutions.


Wife: Yes, You an buy that new TV provided you make it fit in our existing cabinet

Husband: :goofygrin


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

Good friend of ours just bought a 46" for Christmas and they had center that fit a 25" crt. He came by the next day to borrow my sawsall. :eek2: :lol:

I can't WAIT to go visit. Laughed my ass off as soon as he closed the door behind him. I knew exactly what he needed it for.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

MysteryMan said:


> It appears a section of the console had to be removed to accomodate the TV. I assume room dimension and or finances prevented other solutions.


Never state the obvious.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Just use the old console as a tv stand for the 50 Inch TV.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Rob said:


> Just use the old console as a tv stand for the 50 Inch TV.


How hillbilly


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Davenlr said:


> How hillbilly


Sold a Sony 60 inch LCD HDTV & custom-fit stand to a gentleman last year. Anyway, I dropped by his place a couple nights later after locating the manual and was shocked.
The stand was sitting out in the yard getting ruined and the TV was inside the house sitting on top of an old 25" console TV which was sitting on top of coffee table.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

matt1124 said:


> It does appear that way, doesn't it?  :lol:


lmao


----------

